# Deluxe Batmobile in work



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here are three shots of one of my current projects, the new Polar Lights deluxe Batmobile kit. It was an Xmas present from my older son. I am going with the IC engine rather than turbine but lost the fan belt assembly so if anyone is going turbine and would like to sell me the fan belt piece I would be most appreciative. It obviously is a much more in depth build than the old Aurora kit but well worth it. There is still a long way to go on it but I am having fun. The initial coat of black on the body was Testors sparkly black but I am going to pick up a can of gloss black and fix that. Anyway, here's three shots of the work in progress. I hope to park it in my garage fairly soon.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

We watched Batman all the time as kids, loved the show. The other day, I was watching the old Western serial, Laredo, and saw the Butler, Alfred Pennyworth on the show. I had never seen him as anything but Batman's Butler!

I never realised it before but that is one long model car! Do the valve covers have something engraved on them? Looking good so far.

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

nice. I remember sitting in the living room watching Batman.
Great looking Batmobile.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ah, I was wondering when we would see one of these builds - thanks, Bob, for getting one going. I'll be watching this build, for sure! 

I got the same kit for Christmas, but haven't opened it up yet (too much else going on right now). I'll try to decide which engine I will use and if I decide to do the turbine, I will send you the part you need - I guess I just have to make up my mind first.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This is the one with P.E. right? It's one I want to acquire. Probably won't build it, but rather collect it. I'm one of those Batman watchers from the early days as well. Had always wanted one in this scale. 
Look forward to your progress.
Chris


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

scottnkat said:


> Ah, I was wondering when we would see one of these builds - thanks, Bob, for getting one going. I'll be watching this build, for sure!
> 
> I got the same kit for Christmas, but haven't opened it up yet (too much else going on right now). I'll try to decide which engine I will use and if I decide to do the turbine, I will send you the part you need - I guess I just have to make up my mind first.


A guy on the modeling forum is going to send me the part I lost, thanks anyway.

This is the deluxe kit and it has one small sheet of photoetch parts. I'll be using most of them but likely not all of them. Definitely the grill work.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

oh, good, Bob - I am glad you were able to set what you needed. I'm still looking forward to this build. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been spending most of my time on the Moebius BSG but do get back to the Batmobile as well. Here are three more photos with the interior glued together, the body painted, and a fit check assembly. It is a nice kit and the parts fit quite well. It shouldn't be too much longer to finish it up.




























Bob K.


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice job so far!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Lookin good, Bob!! Glad to hear that it goes together so well. So, which version of this are you gonna make? BTW, I like the non-sparkle black better!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

scottnkat said:


> Lookin good, Bob!! Glad to hear that it goes together so well. So, which version of this are you gonna make? BTW, I like the non-sparkle black better!


Do you mean turbine or IC engine versions? If so I am doing the IC engine and already have it installed. I used the photo etched fan on the engine although once the radiator is in place you can barely see it. They also give a photo etch piece for the dash wrap that is chrome in the real one but I'm not sure I will use that one as I don't know if it will attach too well and maybe spraying it with Alclad might actually look better. I do think I will be using the photo etch grills but I'll have to see how they look.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I heard that this version can do the different seasons and such. My son wants me to make the Penguinmobile (I don't think so). I didn't know which season version you were doing. That's what I was meaning/. It's looking really good so far


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been able to do some more work on the Batmobile although it gets only about 30% of my workshop time while the BSG gets 70%. Here are a couple more shots with some more painting completed and a test fit of the assemblies.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks really good, can't wait to see Batman and Robin when they have color.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Rns1016 said:


> Looks really good, can't wait to see Batman and Robin when they have color.


Well then I guess I'll have to paint them up, I was going to do it in black and white! But I guess we had switched to color when the show was on the air, I still remember many B&W shows when I was very young and some were my favorites then and still are. Munsters, Addams Family, and particularly the Wild, Wild West. As I noticed when I built the smaller one a year ago, until the red striping trim decals are on it it is rather bland. I am looking forward to applying them and bringing out its' personality.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hey, that's really coming together, Bob. Have you come across any issues or does it all pretty much just fall together?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Scott, no issues really. There is some interior detail work that I am doing by hand. Everything fits very nicely and I have had to do no big fixes or anything, just a nice but detailed build. I did some more work today and basically have the exterior painting completed. Once I did I started applying decals as they really set it off, it is so bland just black. I also got some more interior work done and started painting the Batman figure. There is a lot of detail work on the interior and I am doing most of it by hand. Finally I started trimming the windshield, which can maybe see in the picture, using bare metal foil. It actually makes the job rather easy and works and looks much better than painting it. Here's a couple of pictures of my progress.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looking great, Bob. You are right - the decals really do set it off well and I love the foil trim on the windscreens.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

This thing is looking really good. I may have to get me one of these things! Great job on it Bob!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Bob...This is the Batmobile body style that I've always liked.....What you've gotten done on it so far look's Great....And I have to agree with you the Red stripes,, Really set it off....:thumbsup:...Nice BMF work on the windscreen's as well....
looking forward to seeing it completed....

MOE.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another day and some more work done on it. I am going to try to finish it up tomorrow. I got more decals applied, BMF'd the windows, and added more of the smaller details as well as painting up the figures although they aren't done yet. Anyway, here it is after today's work.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow - that's really looking sharp! Love the Batman and Robin figures.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy peanut butter and jelly Batman, its time for us to jam. Awesome job, I love it.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This will be my last post for at least 8 days as we are off on a vacation. I put in a good amount of effort today and am over 90% complete now. I finished the figures and pretty much finished the interior. There was a fair amount of detailed work on the interior much done by hand. I applied the remaining decals and have trunk and crime computer installed. I also used the PE grills on the front and back. Then while gluing the trunk in I very stupidly had CA glue run over the left rear fender which also messed up two of the side decals. That is going to require some repair work when I get back. Very frustrating. Here are the almost finished pics at this time.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Downright awesome! Enjoy your vacation :wave:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this. I loved the show in black and white, and colour. I have a lot of fond memories from when I was a kid of this particular show. 

That chrome foil looks alright if you use it on small cars, but big ones - forget it! Very good detail, and paint work. I just wish that I could see one of these done with lacquer - wetsanded smooth, and polished out like the original car from the series. 

~ Chris​


----------

